
Don't Read Your Logs - pmoriarty
https://medium.com/@chimeracoder/dont-read-your-logs-13586c790202
======
ktpsns
"Write structured info instead of text logs" is a suggestion which comes up
frequently at HN. There's nothing bad at it, the advantages are clear.

Nevertheless, text logs are hard to kill because they are dumb easy to
implement both in new codes as well as in legacy ones. And again, there's
nothing bad at it -- text lines can be parsed when needed and evaluated
statistically. There are many many tools which do that on various levels.

The thing is -- there is hardly a problem to solve here. logrotate helps to
save disk space, legacy tools do their job, new ones use fancy APIs which
avoid plaintext.

